# SA 0% Everything



## Twitterati (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

Me and DH have a little boy through ICSI whon is now almost 2 years old, we were intially told many years ago when we started that  DH's undescended testicles were the route cause of his 'low' sperm count. That is all they intially said. Then after a few BFN ICSI i was tested for immunes of which it was dicovered that I have MTHFR and PA1-1! Anyways, immune treatment ICSI works on clexane steroids etc..... 

We have decided that we would like another baby and whilst we save for ICSI no 7 we would try naturally with me taking aspirin and high dose folic etc - anyway - I contacted the clinic and said thats what we were thinking but we would like the results to DHs SA that he has had done over the years to determine if we should bother or not - the lady i spoke to was so helpful and said she had found them and that she would post them out to us - which she has!!

All the things on his SA have come back at 0% motility, amount, you name it 0%. how can this be? we have a child! 

There are little comments at the bottom which say 'VVV Occasional Motiles' 'Occasional Motiles upon centrifugation'......

So how many is this? if its 0% but there are sperm in it then how many is that?! 

Cheers

K


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi K - As you can see from my signature, we tried for years to get pregnant - and we did manage it after 8 years of trying - when the pregnancy ended in miscarriage it was presumed our problems were all down to me, but we pushed for tests and were initially referred for IUI, it wasn't til then we found out my hubby had a zero count, no sperm at all - but we managed to get pregnant together. (honestly lol)

SA results can vary from sample to sample, sperm can be affected by soo many external factors as well as health complications so even though hubby may have a zero count there may be a few floating in there from time to time, as we all know, it only takes one - best of luck with your continuing journey 
Sheila


----------

